
Janesville – A Story About the Rest of America - chmaynard
https://steveblank.com/2018/02/02/janesville-a-story-about-the-rest-of-america/
======
zdw
The most interesting part of this is the author's fifth point:

    
    
        a critical insight that I almost missed, because it was
        buried in Appendix 2, (and a real surprise to me) was that,
        “laid-off workers who went back to school were less likely
        to have a job after they retrained than those who did not
        go to school.” Wow. Talk about burying the lead.
    

(strange that he too is burying the lead)

This seems like the most depressing part of the entire article - you have
people who go back to school/training, possibly get in debt in the process,
and come out worse for it.

